# Hello to your all



## DennyBoy40 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi.

I´m a new member to this site. I think is a great website because I is interested in history in aviation, WW1 WW2 particular.

I wash born in a town Malmo in southern Sweden and live my childhood near Bulltofta Airfield. Remember the B-17 B-24´s how seake refuge in Sweden. Many of these landed at Bulltofta. As a boy at 4 to 5 years old, I remember to these day the frendly "young boys", how crew the bombers.

I´m think these is the ground for my interest in history of aviation.

My Best Regard
DennyBoy40

P.S

Parden my for my english writhing


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the english. Most can barely speak it.  Lucky, are you spreading the word back home?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Denny. Don't worry about your english. We have
people on the board who's native tongue is english, and they don't do all
that well. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2008)

Hallo DB40,
Nice to read you here.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad to have you hear db40


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Arneken (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't worry My English isn't that great too  

Welcome.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2008)

G'day Denny welcome aboard


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello DennyBoy40, welcome from another Aussie.....


----------



## seesul (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Denny and welcome to the forum.
Don´t worry about your English, they even understand me, at least I got such a feelin´


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey welcome.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome Denny


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome Denny.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Nevermind your English; it's certainly a lot better than my Swedish and the Australians haven't even picked it up yet.


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome from Texas. 

DBII


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Plan that isn't English you speak. Its a form of Speach impediment mixed with a Phlegm from your last headcold you had from that terrible Pommy weather you have and the Phlegm got lodged in your vocal cords and refuses to shift no matter how much de-congestant you swill


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 4, 2008)

ha ha hello from sunny Far North Queensland and how many here can actually speak 2+ languages I'm pretty good with my German now


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

Emac, you wouldn't know English if it smack you in the face with it's Royal fist. You complain about the weather here only 'cos you wouldn't be able to handle it with your girly thin skin and stupid accent - it's about as close to English as Chamberlain was to being right.


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

Hej Denny! Har du ar vilkommen!

I lived once in Norrköping for 6 months, you live in a beautiful country!

Look out for Lucky, too - he hides behind a Scottish flag (and possibly a kilt..?) but is actually one of your countrymen!

Har det bra!

Evan


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

You are dead right Plan I could handle your weather conditions with my Girly Skin the Lack of sunshine would drive me bonlers. I would lose that All Aussie Tan I have. As for my accent I rather keep it. Its better to be confused with a Kiwi who sound similar to Aussies then have a WEIRD ENGLISH ACCENT infused with Pakistani


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

English women (and American for that matter) practically melt into our hands as soon as we open our mouths. Its all to easy really.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, Emac, I am aware my nation is being overrun by vermin. But they haven't got any of the English accents yet. 

Wildcat, English women melt into the hands of any man - don't feel special.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Its ok Plan we know they play a game in London. Its called Spot the True Englishman. And I know its not your fault Plan but people didn't listen to that old Politican who warned about what would occur to England,

And Plan we do feel special. Its the Accent and our way of life that English and American Women feel attracted to. Put it this way mate. You either have it or you don't


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

That maybe so with American women, but English women are one of the easiest; I think only the Vietnamese have gotten us beat. But then American women melt into our palms ... maybe that says something about the Americans...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

Crap! you had to ruin it for me didn't you? and here I was thinking I was some sort of casanova... well in my mind I am.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

And it was Enoch Powell who warned you Poms Plan. No not about women mate. But about unplanned illogical immigration


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

I know it was, great man. Branded a racist on his death bed a year or so ago - ba*ards.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Enoch Powell had vision far outweighed by modern contemparies who lable themselves as the Political Correct and designed the great modern failure of society called MultiCulturalism. Enoch Powell knew Multi Culturalism was a failure even before Govrnemnts adopted it. Powell wasn't a racist but foresaw the problems of mixing cultures with others in a melting pot of so called humanism. Yes its fine to have the warm and fuzzies about human being mixing equaly no matter the ethenic background. But since the dawn of time cultural differences negative or positive will always surface and that is what Powell in my opinion pointed out Plan. But for the Political Correct those concepts of Powells mocked the Political Correct and the errors they foisted onto society


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, he couldn't have been more right. You see the failure of multiculture everywhere in Britain. The sheer fact that we have Asian communities eradicates any notion that multiculture can work. All the Africans at my work sit together, there's no go areas for White British, there's BBC Asia ... etc. Good 'ole Enoch could have saved this country from it's current mess, but the rest of them were happy to see it ruined.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Denny and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the english. Most can barely speak it.  Lucky, are you spreading the word back home?


Yup....too many diggers, other ex-convicts and other trash....need to bring in some decency and common sense to this forum....


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, Denny. Don't worry about your english. We have
> people on the board who's native tongue is english, and they don't do all
> that well. Enjoy the place...Charles



Ain't dat da truff!! Welcome anyway Denny, make yourself at home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

I speak English too...!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I speak English too...!



Yes out of his arse and if the wind is blowing the right way. One can almost understand 1 or 2 sylables but it takes years of practise and requires patience to understand Lucky.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Yup....too many diggers, other ex-convicts and other trash....need to bring in some decency and common sense to this forum....



Decency and common sense. Christ Lucky those are foriegn words to you. Did you knock of some ones book On How to Win Friends and Influence Others again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Yes out of his arse and if the wind is blowing the right way. One can almost understand 1 or 2 sylables but it takes years of practise and requires patience to understand Lucky.


You're confusing me with rednecks son....



Emac44 said:


> Decency and common sense. Christ Lucky those are foriegn words to you. Did you knock of some ones book On How to Win Friends and Influence Others again.


The books that you handed over was a tad suspicious....didn't know how to take the naked guys in funny positions....seem to me a bit odd way to win friends and how to influence others....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> You're confusing me with rednecks son....
> 
> 
> 
> The books that you handed over was a tad suspicious....didn't know how to take the naked guys in funny positions....seem to me a bit odd way to win friends and how to influence others....



Not confusing you with a Redneck at all Lucky, That would be too high an ideal for you. Lets face it mate every time you speak burp or sneeze your kilt vibrates

Well what can one say. If you can stretch like that bloke with the Llama you to will do so well mate making new friends


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Well what can one say. If you can stretch like that bloke with the Llama you to will do so well.


Aaaand you know that because......?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaaand you know that because......?
> 
> Because you get overly excited Lucky.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Because you get overly excited Lucky.


I think that you're mistaken me for Njaco mate....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

Who? What? Somebody call my name?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Whooooaaa! Calm down kiddo....and stop wagging your tail like that....!


----------

